# Need new in-ear-harphones Rs.500-700



## Jripper (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a nokia 5230.Was using a senheisser pmx60 initially,then used the default ones and now those are trashed.

So I need new ones.
Shortlisted the Soundmagic ES18 initially,but heard it has a lack of bass and too bright colours for my taste 
Then came to know about panasonic Panasonic RP-HJE180E-V and the  Panasonic RP-HJE120E.

Any other options? Please let me know soon.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 7, 2013)

ES18 = lack of bass ?


----------



## Scavenger (Mar 7, 2013)

Lack of bass?? 
Tell me one IEM at this price range gives more bass than ES18.
First you have to hear it, it gives plenty of powerful bass. But it's not a Bass monster.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Where is it available. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 7, 2013)

coming from senheisser pmx60 you find the ES18 to be lacking in bass? really? are you sure? 
I own both the senhisser as well as the ES18 and I can say for a fact that ES18 have adequate bass actually quite a bit more than the pmx60


----------



## Jripper (Mar 8, 2013)

I said "but *heard* it has a lack of bass".  HEARD<= that is the keyword here. I have just seen how the headphones look on flipkart. I haven't actually used them.

Anyway, creative ep-630 or soundmagic ES18?? Increased budget a little.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 8, 2013)

IMO es18 are really good vfm buy them eyes closed


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 8, 2013)

ES18 hands down, I know creative ep630 has its fans but I just hate them, they produce over the top boomy bass which over powers everything else


----------



## Jripper (Mar 9, 2013)

ES18 it is then. thanks fellas


----------



## sandynator (Mar 13, 2013)

For bass & overall clarity within budget then ES 18. Go for it

There is one more new contender *COWON EM1* also check that.
Cowon EM1 Earphone
Check reviews here
Cowon EM1 Earphones Review


----------



## dud3rulz (Mar 14, 2013)

hii guys
please suggest me which one to buy sennheiser mx170 or soundmagic es18 ?


----------



## Superayush (Mar 14, 2013)

dud3rulz said:


> hii guys
> please suggest me which one to buy sennheiser mx170 or soundmagic es18 ?



Haven't tried mx170 but I know mx170 are on the ear not in the ear headphones and could be little uncomfortable in long use.


----------



## puli44 (Apr 4, 2013)

my vote for ES 18 ..im using for past 1yr super clarity and bass


----------

